# Plants not looking so good.



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

My plants are not looking to great. When i bought them thery were really dark but not they are looking browish...

I have two 4 feet lights of them from a lps.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Are the plants poted?
How many hours you have the lights on?
What kind of lighting bulbs/tubs you use?
Are you using any firtilizer (liquid/tablets)?
How thick is you gravel?


----------

